# Anybody Listen to Indelible Grace?



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

Thoughts/comments on their work?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 6, 2008)

I have III and IV and have very much enjoyed them. If you appreciate the "theology of the cross," you might enjoy this too, especially if you like folksy-rock tunes.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 6, 2008)

What I have heard , I have really liked.


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Jan 6, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> I have III and IV and have very much enjoyed them. If you appreciate the "theology of the cross," you might enjoy this too, especially if you like folksy-rock tunes.



Hi Guido,

What is "this"? Is it another band or album? Or is it just a reference to "III & IV"?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 6, 2008)

unlearnedlearner said:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> What is "this"? Is it another band or album? Or is it just a reference to "III & IV"?



Sorry about that. It was a reference to III and IV. Honestly, I bought them looking for some kind of music to lift me up in the dark months of winter. Rather than give me some kind of cheap musical high, the music brought me to the cross where there is true joy. 

Admittedly, some of the hymns reflect pietistic influences, so if you have a low tolerance for that sort of thing, it might not be for you.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 6, 2008)

I am a great fan of Indelible Grace. I have all the albums. I like the style of music. Most of the settings I think are good. I guess that my all time favorite is O Love that will not let me go. You can find this one and some others on YouTube
I appreciate the way that they have taken hymns that were fairly obscure or had difficult (or dreary tunes) and have made them more accessible.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree Donnie! I have all their albums too! 

You can tell I grew up in the vinyl record era, I still use the word "albums" also!!! Is that even correct for music terminology today?


----------



## raekwon (Jan 6, 2008)

Any of you guys have the recently-released fifth IG album?

(They're still called albums, yes. "Album" is the work. CD, tape, or LP is the medium on which the album is recorded.)


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 6, 2008)

We have a few albums. I like them, though I don't think I could sing most of them in church. Great driving music though. And they help you learn some good hymns.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

Whew! Thanks for the correction, Rae. 

I have the 5th album. Some songs are of a different style from the previous album. But they grow on me. I like songs #1,4,5,6,9,10; but my favorite is #12 - Go to Dark Gethsemene.

Anybody have Matthew Smith's album or Sandra McCracken's? They are Indelible Grace singers that went solo also.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 7, 2008)

Aah, vinyl! I remember those days with fondness!
I have the 5th album. I have only listened to it a few times. Not my favorite, though I do like their version of "Abide with me." I think that is one that could easily be sung in church.
I have Sandra McCracken's "The Builder and the Architect" which is Sandra singing some of the IG songs and a few others. I like her voice and her style.
I also have Matthew Smith's "All I Owe" and "Even when my heart is Breaking."
What can I say but awesome hymns sung in a way that I connect with.
I don't want to start a debate on music/psalms etc. but I feel that there is something quite intimate about a small group of people leading us in worshipping God. Sadly (for me), my own church loves it's organ and choir.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 7, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> Whew! Thanks for the correction, Rae.
> 
> I have the 5th album. Some songs are of a different style from the previous album. But they grow on me. I like songs #1,4,5,6,9,10; but my favorite is #12 - Go to Dark Gethsemene.
> 
> Anybody have Matthew Smith's album or Sandra McCracken's? They are Indelible Grace singers that went solo also.



I picked up Matthew Smith's albums (_All I Owe_ and _Even When My Heart Is Breaking_) from iTunes a few months back, and received his recent five-song EP as a bonus for pre-ordering IG V. They're all pretty good, but the most recent is my favorite thus far. "My Song Is Love Unknown" is a fantastic hymn.

I'm a fan of Sandra McCracken as well . . . both her hymns album and her non-hymns stuff are fantastic. I'm hoping she'll be there in tow when her hubby comes here to Columbus in a few months.


----------

